# Codec problem with AVI files



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

WMP won't play the AVI files I have. I had recently installed CCCP codec pack, and everything was fine until yesterday, when the Haali Media Splitter (or some related feature) started crashing everytime the system generated a video thumbnail. At least it generated the thumbnail.

I reinstalled CCCP and no AVI files played again in WMP nor Media Player Classic. The latter just plays sound after giving me an error message. I uninstalled the codec pack and got K-Lite, and still nothing.

Other video files have no trouble playing.

The error message I got in MPC for one of the videos:


Media Player Classic could not render some of the pins in the graph, you may not have the needed codecs or filters installed on your system.

The following pin(s) failed to find a connectable filter:
*filename*::Video 0

Media Type 0:
--------------------------
Video: XVID 1280x720 23.98fps 1608Kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Video {73646976-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {44495658-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_VideoInfo {05589F80-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 201877
cbFormat: 88


And for a different video:

Media Type 0:
--------------------------
Video: DivX 5 640x480 29.97fps 859Kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Video {73646976-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {30355844-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_VideoInfo {05589F80-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 131085
cbFormat: 88


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Codec packs are a very bad idea. Most will never be used and many are so poorly written that they do damage and replace the working codecs. Being driver-level components, this can have system-wide repercussions.

Only download and install the codecs you actually use, one at a time.

I suggest removing the pack (though they often don't uninstall very well and sometimes leave damage behind) and scanning the avi to see what codec it needs (there are many different avi formats).

CodecInstaller
GSpot
DP MediaInfo
VideoInspector
Sherlock

FFDShow DirectShow Codec plays most avi's.


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

All thanks to the stupid MP4 downloads... I'm always forced to download packs to play these and MKVs. If only people used a more accesible format... But meh, I'm just blabbering.

_"scanning the avi to see what codec it needs (there are many different avi formats)."]_

You're kidding, right? I have DivX files, XVID, H.264 and so on... practically every modern codec in use by AVI files.

And NO I won't use VLC if someone suggests it. First, its clunky and it chokes in several operations. Second, it's cheap and amateur to leave a non working player lying there without repair and replacing it with another on top and forgetting about the issue. I have to fix this.

EDIT: Oh I hadn't seen the links you posted. Well, ffdshow came in all these packs AFAIK...

EDIT 2: _(though they often don't uninstall very well and sometimes leave damage behind)_

See this is why I hate this Windows nonsense tomfoolery. Do I have to dig through the Registry to delete every trace?

EDIT 3: Removed the pack. Installed ffdshow. Nothing. *Seriously*, I don't want to reformat.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

i use xp-codec pack never had a problem
http://www.xpcodecpack.com/download
uninstall all codec packs first


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It is not uncommon for people to need to reinstall to undo the damage done by these codec packs. It is not a Windows problem, but rather a problem of poor programming and "script-kiddies" trying to write codecs.

You could try removing all codecs and starting from scratch, disabling them selectively and seeing which ones work, or reinstalling. Be sure to unregister them before removing them or the system will still look for them. MMCompView may be of assistance since it will allow easy enabling/disabling (registration/unregistration) of installed codecs.

How To Install The Default Codecs In Windows XP


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm using Vista.

Your post makes it seem that it's futile. Damn. So everything on this machine goes to the trash. Better start the backup process, I'm gonna need a full DVD tower.

That's what I hate about Windows. An enormous roster of noob apps who do more harm than good, and NOTHING fully deletes ever. I'm gonna try a system restore, but that NEVER works.

_Codec packs are blacklisted along with registry cleaners and "magical cure all" programs as noob apps in my book now..._


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

Woohoo! System Restore fixed it. But what if this happens again?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Make an image of your drive so you can restore a working system no matter what happens.

Install Macrium Reflect, make a drive image on an external or second drive, create the recovery CD in the program, and if anything goes wrong (or when your drive fails, and it will), just boot from the CD and restore the image to the drive. You'll have all your programs, operating system, and files back.


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds too radical. I'll start with the basics, removing the codecs and reinstalling without amateur apps. If not, I'll move to more drastic measures.


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

Everything failed again. Nothing gives me a solution. The system looks like it doesn't have the codecs, but they ARE installed, and when I install them again nothing happens, and it just breaks down by itself: I do a system restore and everything seems fine, but a while later everything, just out of the blue, stops working.

Is there anything that lets me compare the status of the laptop before and after?

You know what, screw it, I'm resetting to factory settings. First I must backup. There is NEVER a solution when it comes to Windows.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

uninstall your codecs restart then load xp-codec pack (works with vista to )
i've always found a solution when it comes to windows


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You may be happier with a different OS. There are plenty of others that you could use to expend your ire.


----------



## AntiM$ (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I already work with different OSes, but the bulk of my work HAS to be in Windows (practically a standard in today's world) which although it works good 99% of the time, when it gets frustrating, it frustrates me HARD.

Is that I'm such a control freak with computers, that if anything happens without a visible explanation, it gets bothersome. Windows falls into this, having a lot of hidden components.


----------

